# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  MAJICE ZA BEBAČE

## ana1

Može li mi netko odgovoriti dali će biti dovoljno majica addicted to mum milk na rasprodaji? Dali mi ih netko može opisati? Dugi ili kratki rukav, u boji ili? Ja bih došla samo po to?!

----------


## emily

bit ce majci na rasprodaji, ako zelis birati dodji sto ranije pa su sve opcije (dugi/kratki rukav), velicine i boje u igri  :Smile:  
potrazi rodin stand, tamo smo

----------


## ivarica

> Dali mi ih netko može opisati?


bit ce i dugi i kratki rukav, majice su u raznim bojama, ima ih jednobojnih ili dvoboljnih (rukavi u drugoj boji).
naprijed rozim slovima pise a*dd*icted to mom's milk. a umjesto *dd* su nacrtane dvije sise (ma koliko neki bili uvjereni da su oci   :Grin:  )

----------


## Felix

koja je najmanja velicina?

----------


## emily

68

----------


## Maruška

Mogu li se majice naručiti poštom?
Mi koje nismo u Zagrebu...

----------


## Paulita

Ja bi isto poštom.

----------


## kinder

> Mogu li se majice naručiti poštom?
> Mi koje nismo u Zagrebu...


  :Wink:   Osijek?

----------


## renata

nece biti kratkih rukava na ovoj rasprodaji
bit ce za nekih mjesec dana, a sad samo dugi

----------


## renata

sad na rasprodaji ce biti nove novcate, u 7 razlicitih boja 8)

----------


## Romina

Koja im je okvirna cijena ?

----------


## renata

oko 60, mislim da je tocno 65, ali redovito zaboravim  :Embarassed:

----------


## emily

renata tcccccc  :Razz:  
dugi rukav 65, kratki 60

----------


## emily

cure, tko treba majce, nek mi posalje pp, ali NAKON rasprodaje 11.3.  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

i mi bismo jednu :D javit ćemo se na pp

----------


## taceki

Ni mi vjerojatno ne budemo uspjeli doći pa se javimo. Mali zmajek šmrca.

----------


## retha

Napokon da sam i ja u Zagrebu kad je Rodina rasprodaja! Jedva cekam sutra da si i mi nabavimo te majice!

----------


## Dia

mene isto zanima dal bi mogla dobiti majcu postom?

vidjela sam neki dan onu u vezi platnenih pelena? bas je mrak
jel ima jos takvih?

 :Love:

----------


## makka

Možda ću bubnit glupost, al moram priupitati...
Zašto ne stavite na portal, ili u sklopu foruma, neku on-line trgovinu sa Rodinim majicama?
Sigurna sam da bi puno ljudi htjelo te majice, a ne mogu doći na rasprodaje.
Mislim, kad već ionako šaljete poštom kad vas se lijepo zamoli   :Wink: .

----------


## Mala01

Ja bih voljela za mog malo miša onu "Addicted...". Vidjela sam kod jedne mame i oduševila me. Kako doći do nje sad kad je rasprodaja gotova?

----------


## makka

Malo sam se bacila na pretraživanje, pa vidim da je postojao Rodin web shop.
Ne nađem link na portalu. Jel ga više nema   :Sad:  ?

----------


## ninni

> Ja bih voljela za mog malo miša onu "Addicted...". Vidjela sam kod jedne mame i oduševila me. Kako doći do nje sad kad je rasprodaja gotova?


i ja bi jednu!!! isto pitanje - kako do majice???

----------


## Mala01

Hm, nitko nas očito ne doživljava   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

Čitam, ali trenutno ne mogu ama baš ništa.
Kod mene su samo dugi rukavi i nemam pojma gdje su kratki.

----------


## Sun

Meni može i dugi   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ako se možeš tijekom dana dovući do Dubrave i pritom mi ne oduzeti ni 5 minuta jer radim jedan ogroman posao koji do 19h mora biti gotov, i ako prije toga možeš uplatiti netom na Rodin žirac... javi se pp-om da ti dam telefon i adresu.

to je sve što mogu napraviti.

----------


## Sretna Mama

I ja bih jednu majcu, al ja sam u Splitu i neznam kako do nje  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

Sutra sam u 14 h na trajektu za Stari grad.
Ako se možeš u 13:45 dovući do splitske rive, rado ću ponijeti.

od kratkih rukava imam mamino čudo(vište), od dugih više natpisa.
što manje budete birale boje, veća vam je mogućnost da dobijete.

cijene:
dugi rukav 65, kratki 55.

----------


## samba

Apri a Ne po guzi, da li ih uopće ima i kome se obratiti? hvala

----------


## apricot

Ima ih, ali još nismo sve prikupili.
Poslije rasprodaje te kutijetine se raspoređuju po našim stanovima i nije baš lako odmah napraviti nventuru.
Kada sve majice budu kod mene, obavijest ću staviti na ovaj topic.

----------


## andrea

> Apri a Ne po guzi, da li ih uopće ima i kome se obratiti? hvala


koliko ja znam, "ne po guzi" nema malih brojeva; mislim da je trojka najmanja

----------


## samba

Pa i uzela bi trojku :D

----------


## Mala01

joj, joj, joj ja se tek sad uključila!
Apri, eh ja ću biti u srijedu na trajektu za Stari grad  :/  Koji loš tajming...
U ZG sam do tada, pa ako mi netko može reći gdje moram doći po majicu i na koj žirac uplatiti (može na pp)?
ja bih kratki rukav "Addicted..." ak ima, broj mali, a boja bilo koja, samo ne roza

----------


## apricot

To nije kod mene, morat ćeš čekati 1.7.
Žao mi je...

----------


## Mala01

Ma dobro, nije frka. Samo da dobijemo i možemo nositi prek ljeta.
Dofurat će nam MM na more jer on ide kasnije.
Kad ćete prekopati kutije i kad vidite što vam je ostalo, pls javi!

----------


## Dia

ja bi majcu sa platnenim pelenama ako je moguce 
ima li ih jos?

----------


## apricot

To je majica na kojoj s jedne strane piše:
*Moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena.*

A sa druge:
*Jer zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu.*

Ima ih još, ali samo jedinica i dvojka.

----------


## Arwen

> Sutra sam u 14 h na trajektu za Stari grad.
> Ako se možeš u 13:45 dovući do splitske rive, rado ću ponijeti.
> 
> od kratkih rukava imam mamino čudo(vište), od dugih više natpisa.
> što manje budete birale boje, veća vam je mogućnost da dobijete.
> 
> cijene:
> dugi rukav 65, kratki 55.


tek sam sad vidila, a kad češ opet za Stari Grad   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Sljedeće godine u lipnju.

----------


## Dia

> To je majica na kojoj s jedne strane piše:
> *Moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena.*
> 
> A sa druge:
> *Jer zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu.*
> 
> Ima ih još, ali samo jedinica i dvojka.


da ta je, nisam bila sve zapamtila
jedinica kao za godinu dana starosti ili?

----------


## apricot

da!
jedinica kao za jednogodišnjaka, a dvojka kao za dvogodišnjaka...

----------


## Arwen

> Sljedeće godine u lipnju.


hebemumiša,kako nisan prije vidila 
nemaveze sad znan na vrime   :Wink:

----------


## Dia

> da!
> jedinica kao za jednogodišnjaka, a dvojka kao za dvogodišnjaka...


to nam je sad jos malo veliko   :Sad:  
nadam se da cete ih imati jos kad malo narastemo

----------


## apricot

pa ćeš me onda za šest mjeseci ponovo terorizirati, a   :Razz:

----------


## Dia

mozda   :Razz:   al nadam se da cu do onda valjda i doci na neku rodinu rasprodaju (do sad svaki put nisam bila u zg)

----------


## Mala01

Hoće li na sljedećoj rasprodaji biti majica? I zna li se približno kad će biti sljedeća rasprodaja da si zabilježimo termin i ne fulamo ovaj put

----------


## Vodenjak

Mala01, imaš na portalu, mislim 23.09.

----------


## anjica

hoće li biti majica i kojih na 5za5

----------


## Mala01

Tnx Vodenjak! Sad sam i ja vidjela... valjda su stavili baš kad sam pisala post.

----------


## ivarica

> hoće li biti majica i kojih na 5za5


hoce   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> hoće li biti majica i kojih na 5za5


hoce   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

:D  :D  super

----------


## enca

mogu li se maje narućiti postom, u zg. rijetko idemo, a iskreno nemam pojma gdje bude rasprodaja  :Embarassed:  shame on me. Ja sam vam nova u svemu ovome.

----------


## ivarica

trenutno ne.

----------


## Jelka

Ja sam na Kegliću uzela addicted majcu dugih rukava, br. 74, jednobojna. E sad možda bih ipak uzela dvobojnu, jel takve postoje? I jel ima Ne! po guzi?

----------


## emanuel

I ja bi zamolila neku od dobrih dusa da me uzme pod skrbnistvo kada su majice u pitanju.
Ja bi ih uzela vise, naravno interesiraju me natpisi....

Pod obavezno bi Ne! po guzi, i to jedinicu i dvojku i dugi i kratki rukav ili makar jedno od to dvoje.

Ona sa zelenom guzom mi je fantasticna, sta jos imate u ponudi??


Moj sin ce biti zivuca reklama Rode kad ga mama spicani za spacirung   :Love:  

Moze dogovor i na PP, samo plizzzzzzzzz  :Saint:

----------


## apricot

Jelka, ne znam što znači "dvobojna".
Ako pod tim podrazumijevaš da je "paspul" u drugoj boji, toga ima, ali mislim da tih malih brojeva više nema.

Za 5za5 smo naručili jako puno majica, ali ih se prodao neočekivano veliki broj, pa smo opet "kratki" za neke natpise i veličine.
U utorak će se napraviti potpuna specifikacija pa ćemo znati točno s čime raspolažemo.

Nažalost, do Rasprodaje nećemo stići šivati nove, ali će ih najvjerojatnije biti za Tjedan dojenja, 7.10., kada ćemo imati štandove po cijeloj Hrvatskoj.

Emanuel, ne znam što da ti kažem: imaš li koga tko bi u Zagrebu to kupio za tebe ili da se za TD odvezeš s obitelji do Osijeka gdje će biti štand.

Od natpisa postoje (što ne znači da ih trenutno i ima):

Ne!po guzi 
Addicted to mums milk
mamino čudo(vište)
djeca su mali ljudi
mogu biti sve što želim
moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena (jer zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu)

trenutno su sve dugi rukavi.

i, kako ja volim naglasiti, orjentirajte se na natpise: što više "zanovijetate" sa bojama, to je veća vjerojatnost da će vam netko natpis i veličinu pokupiti ispred nosa   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> mogu li se maje narućiti postom, u zg. rijetko idemo, a iskreno nemam pojma gdje bude rasprodaja  shame on me. Ja sam vam nova u svemu ovome.


7.10. će biti Rodin štand i u Karlovcu

----------


## Barbi

Mene zanima kakvih ima majica za odrasle?
Samo one sa cicama u svim oblicima?

----------


## apricot

nemamo više majice za odrasle, samo još nekoliko tih raznoraznih cica i to u XXL veličini.

to smo malo zapostavili jer jednostavno, uz sve obaveze, ne možemo kvalitetno odraditi

----------


## Barbi

Ajd dobro, samo nek se bilježi da ima zainteresiranih.
I to za veličinu S.  :Wink:  

I da prijavim da sam tržila jednu _Mogu biti sve što želim_, to mi je najbolji natpis dosad.  :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

Što je sa Zadrom? Hoćemo li imati prilike tu kupiti koju majicu?

----------


## leonisa

> Ajd dobro, samo nek se bilježi da ima zainteresiranih.
> I to za veličinu S.  
> 
> I da prijavim da sam tržila jednu _Mogu biti sve što želim_, to mi je najbolji natpis dosad.


potpisujem!
a mogu biti...su se odmah rasprodale i  Lea je ostala bez nje   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

leonisa, ne znam je li utješno, ni ja nisam uspjela nabaviti niti jednu jedinu. nikakvu.
a bila sam tamo kad su kutije u petak stigle   :Laughing:  

Zadar, bit će štand 7.10, prati Portal da vidiš lokaciju.

----------


## leonisa

utjesno  :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka, ne znam što znači "dvobojna".
> Ako pod tim podrazumijevaš da je "paspul" u drugoj boji, toga ima, ali mislim da tih malih brojeva više nema.


A sad ti meni reci što misliš pod paspul!   :Laughing:  

Ja mislila da su rukavi drugačije nijanse, vidjela sam to na kikićima na Kegliću. Ali ak nema malih, pričekat ću TD, ionako nam se nikud ne žuri.[/url]

----------


## apricot

paspul je onaj rub oko vrata.

a te sa rukavima u drugoj boji su stare, otprije dvije godine. toga više nema.

----------


## Jelka

Pa i taj paspul je isto zgodan, i to sam vidjela. Ok, onda 7.10.

----------


## anitalu

mi bi isto majicu (tatino čudo(vište)), i addicted, a nismo iz zg-a. di da ih nabavimo?mali ovisnik je upravo na cici pa sam nepismena

----------


## anitalu

nitko nam neće odgovoriti  :/   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

valjda zato jer vec stoput jesmo
sori   :Smile:  

utorkom i cetvrtkom nazovi od 12 do 16h na 01 61 77 500

----------


## anitalu

danke

----------


## upornamama

Hoćete li imati uskoro "Ne!po guzi" sa kratkim rukavima (trebam br. 3)?

----------

